# puregon vs. menopur?



## Asja (Oct 8, 2013)

We had one successful ivf with Puregon, and want to do it again for a second child.  The doctor now says we could use Menopur or another drug or Puregon.  Puregon worked the first time, so I'm not sure if I should change drugs, except that Puregon is more expensive. What to choose?  Anyone like Menopur more than Puregon?


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Asja,

I used Puregon then Menopur many moons ago during our ovulation induction cycles. The clinic at the time were just changing over from one to the other, and said that Menopur had a 4% better success rate than Puregon. The physical difference between the two drugs is that Puregon is just FSH while Menopur contains FSH (to recruit follicles) and LH (to grow follicles). I did find my Menopur cycles were more consistent than my Puregon ones.

Good luck xx


----------

